# Nakika Conditions



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, we have moved on from our location last week, and we have set up shop out here at "Nakika". We will be conducting sub sea operations in this area for the next 7 days, so hopefully, I will see some of you out here.



Current conditions



Seas: 0-2 ft swell

Wind: Variable @ 0-5kts

Current: .1 kts to the South

Water: Blue



Lots of bait hanging around our vessel in the lights, several Dolphin as well.



Gump...Out


----------



## whatcon (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting. Hope to see you out there Tuesday night or early Wednesday.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats crazy its that calm cuz its BLOWIN here


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

It is absolutely perfect out here right now. Wind is showing ZERO on both wind gauges. Seas are perfectly flat.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

catch me some bull dolphins and i will pick em up :letsdrink just kidding, thanks for the report


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

THANKS Gump!!! :bowdown You need to get to shore!!! :hotsun


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I get back in Pcola on the 4th of June. My boat will be fishing on the 5th if everything goes well.


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Hey guys, we are new in town, where is "Nakika" sounds great.


----------



## willy c. (Jan 7, 2008)

Roughly 120 miles SSW of Pensacola Pass


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

28.32

88.18

roughly 23 nm soutwest of horn mountain, or 110 nm out of perdido pass


----------



## Fishbone (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info, we will have to give it a look this summer.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sweet. Thx gump


----------

